# Cost of LiFePo4



## Stanjo58 (Aug 28, 2010)

I was running down battery suppliers and noting prices per AH. Hit 11 web sites and the average was 1.24/AH for 180 to 200AH batteries. Can that be beaten or is it just the going rate?


----------



## russatt (Aug 30, 2013)

Not sure what these are like, but prices are good.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/zyc-one-leading-new-energy-producers-115465.html


----------



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

russatt said:


> Not sure what these are like, but prices are good.
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/zyc-one-leading-new-energy-producers-115465.html


Isn't it just LOL funny when the Chinese lately are touting their 'patents'??

As to the question, checking 11 websites averaging around $1.24/AH, I'd say that was the definition of 'going rate'.
We need some more manufacturers for 'retail' consumption. These batteries are just not that hard to make.


----------



## bwjunkie (Jul 31, 2013)

For the Winston style of battery, the base price is $1.10, and it goes up depending on which middle-man/branding you choose. A higher price with a different middle-man can be worth the money if you need a specific date of shipment and additional customer service.

Other batteries designs are generally more expensive but also offer some different performance so research is needed on your part.

josh


----------



## rtz (Jul 3, 2013)

Best deal on the market right now at less than $1/Ah:

http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=SE100AHA


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

nimblemotors said:


> Isn't it just LOL funny when the Chinese lately are touting their 'patents'??


Why is that funny?
You do know what the USA did about patents after the revolution?

For the next 100 years they ignored all patents from other countries


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Wrecker Chevy Volt packs will give you cheaper storage but aren't LiFePO4 chemistry, which adds some complications. I've seen plenty of threads with people using Nissan Leaf packs as well, but I haven't investigated the cost.

As to the patents thing, in order to give patents any meaning you need a functioning civil court system which China does not have. Any notion of intellectual property in China is definitely a laughing matter, and it will take generations to change that even if the totalitarian regime there has bought into the need for it totally. No insult to China intended whatsoever- the place is an industrial powerhouse- just an honest acknowledgement of what China is, and is not.


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

rtz said:


> Best deal on the market right now at less than $1/Ah:
> 
> http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=SE100AHA


Just keep in mind that these batteries are priced at $1/Ah because they are 3 to 4 year old. I don't believe they even manufacture the SE series cells any more.

That said, they are still good batteries, and worth every penny. I bought a set in April, and they work great. 

- Paul


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

You should not really price batteries based on Amp Hours, rather watt hours is the true measure and reveals the true value.


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

Sunking said:


> You should not really price batteries based on Amp Hours, rather watt hours is the true measure and reveals the true value.


could u go in to more detail for the audience please?


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

arklan said:


> could u go in to more detail for the audience please?


*Amp Hours* is only half the energy equation and does not have a meaning until you assign a voltage with it or; Volts x Amp Hours = Watt Hours. 

Makes all the math easier working with watt hours, and no conversion mistakes. In the end when you need to know amp hours just factor it out by whatever voltage battery you are using. 

So how many Amp Hours do I need to have a vehicle range 40 miles, with a vehicle efficiency of 250 wh/mile? 

Beats the crap out of me what the answer is! But I immediately know I need a minimum usable 10 Kwh battery. So from that I know I am looking for something like a 13 Kwh battery. I also know the Kwh price is around $400-Kwh so I am looking at around $5200. I can figure out what amp hours later when needed at the last step when I nail down an operating voltage.

OK a subtle difference. Let's say you are comparing cost between two like batteries of say LFP and LiPo. If you use AH as your constant, then you are comparing Apples and Oranges. Say you have a 100 AH LFP cell for $100 or $1/AH right. You find a 100 AH LiPo and it cost say $107 or $1.07/AH right? So which is less expensive $100 or $107?

If you answered $100 is less than $107 you are DEAD WRONG. I will prove it. That LFP battery contains 320 wh and if you paid $100 for it, you paid $*0.3125-watt hour*. The LiPo battery contains 370 wh or 14% more energy making the cost *$0.2900-watt hour.*

So which is less $100 or $107?


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

can u please link an example of someone using lipo batteries for the audience?
a diyer not a company


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

arklan said:


> can u please link an example of someone using lipo batteries for the audience?
> a diyer not a company


Anyone using a Leaf or Volt pack is an example. Pretty much all the current crop of drag racers.


----------

